# Doggie Door Training Tips



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

We got a doggie door a couple of days ago. I can get Riley to go through it if the flap is held up, but he will not push through the flap. I tried showing him treats and then putting the flap down, but he will not go through. Any advice??


----------

